# The show yesterday



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

hi all, just wanted to say thanks for a great experience at the show yesterday. got some verry good tips and info and everyone was very friendly. You really made us feel welcome  so once again thankyou


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

glad to hear you got on well


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks


----------

